# WWF adopt an animal , any one done it?



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Can you remember what the voucher actually looked like? I can order via play but they only send a voucher out and not the actual pack (like every other place iv looked at ). 

Is the voucher on its own passable as a gift? did you get the extra presentation box too? I know you order the pack with the voucher online but is the voucher obvious as to what it is? will it have adopt an animal written on it?

Help!

(wasnt sure where to post this , sorry if its the wrong place)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, can't help you because I've never done it.

I've adopted animals through other wildlife and wolf sanctuaries but not the WWF and they might be different.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

As above, i have joined many myself, but done it direct:2thumb:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I have adopted a tiger, did it about 2 years ago


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've adopted snow leopards this year and got the pack, I'm sure if you give a voucher as a gift it'll be obvious what it is, I can't imagine it wouldn't have any information with it. For my birthday last year a friend of mine adopted adelie penguins and had the pack and stuff sent to me rather than the voucher or whatnot, might as well just go for the pack IMO cos you get a cute cuddly toy too


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I am a member of the Snow Leopard Trust and International Society for Endangered Cats and Scottish Wildcat Trust, and find them excellent!!

I like the idea of a Small info pack but think its weird to get a small toy etc as i think the money spent on that would be better used to directly help the animal concerned, i guess they dont cost much, but it all adds up.
Hence why i do other ones rather than WWF


----------



## robbh1987 (Apr 4, 2010)

"Adopted" meerkats last year for my wife's birthday, but as many others did it directly from the charity/sanctuary. Would just like to add that I don't think it should be called adopting, when you adopt a child, you take him/her home, but if you just help out with a monthly/yearly donations its called sponsoring. You can adopt/rehome animals in this country so surely your sponsoring wild animals, not adopting them. Just my thoughts on the matter. In the end aslong as the animals get the help they need, the wording pales into insignificance.


----------

